
Ask HN: How do you actually sit properly? - torinrittenberg
Does anyone have tips on how to actually sit properly and abide by some best practices? I&#x27;m noticing my posture is really not up to standard lately..
======
colanderman
Tuck your lower back in. Don't rest your weight on your arms. Try not to let
your back muscles fall into disuse by leaning on the chair back. Whatever
chair setup helps you achieve these is probably fine.

For me what works well is backless chairs that allow me to angle my thighs
downward slightly and tuck my feet underneath me and to the side. Right now
I'm on a yoga-ball-chair (basically a yoga ball that does not roll).
Previously I sat on a large round ottoman.

~~~
torinrittenberg
backless chair? that seems rather counterintuitive.. wouldn't you want a chair
with a lot of lumbar support?

i can definitely relate with thighs angling slightly downward though.

~~~
lubujackson
Ideally you sit board-straight with your spine stacked on itself, constantly
micro-adjusting to keep you centered. Slouching actually came about as a young
person trend (I think in the '20s?) that made sitting up straight seem stiff
and uncool.

~~~
torinrittenberg
woah, interesting

------
avinassh
on a similar topic, I recently watched this great video by WSJ where an
ergonomics expert explains how to sit and how to setup the desk -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8_ME4VwTiw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8_ME4VwTiw)

------
gshdg
Raise your monitor to eye height instead of curving your back to peer at a
laptop screen that’s near your hands. Once you do that your spine will fall
into its natural position.

------
arexxbifs
I work out rigorously and regularly, focusing on core and upper body strength.
I take brisk 6+ mile walks several times a week. I have a super ergonomic
chair with little levers and gauges to configure it in minute detail. I still
get massive neck and shoulder pain if I don't sit in a way that gives me the
posture of a cheeto.

I have long since opted for painless over imposing, but if you're one of those
lucky persons who can stand up and work, that's probably your best bet.

~~~
staller
Could you link to the chair you're using? I've been eyeing
[https://www.autonomous.ai/office-chairs/ergonomic-
chair](https://www.autonomous.ai/office-chairs/ergonomic-chair) myself

~~~
arexxbifs
Alas, I haven't the foggiest what it's called and it's probably close to ten
years old by now. That ErgoChair 2 looks like a dream though!

------
gilch
I stand half the time (my desk is adjustable). When sitting I lean far back
and slide in to avoid putting too much pressure on my lower back. Sitting up
straight for long periods is unhealthy. The ideal angle is between 120 and 135
degrees.
[http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/6187080.stm](http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/6187080.stm)

------
cweagans
I just picked up a kneeling chair and it's been an adjustment. It's nice
though -- it sort of forces you to keep your spine and neck in a good
position. This is the one I got:
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07W99RSZK/](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07W99RSZK/)

~~~
colanderman
I like the position of kneeling chairs, but when I tried one (a very long time
ago), I found the pressure on my shins uncomfortable.

These days I use a fixed yoga ball chair [1] which promotes generally the same
posture, but keeps most of the support under your butt.

[1] [https://www.amazon.com/Gaiam-Classic-Balance-Ball-
Chair/dp/B...](https://www.amazon.com/Gaiam-Classic-Balance-Ball-
Chair/dp/B0007VB4NE/)

------
PaulHoule
It is important to have your core engaged. This doesn't mean applying a
maximal level of force, but you should maintain control of your spine.

It is OK to lean towards your computer, lean back, do all sorts of weird
things -- if you do the work to maintain your spine and neck position. In
fact, you should vary your position as you work, take breaks, etc.

------
muzani
Your body weight should be supported by your hamstrings, not your lower back.
You should feel a little strain in your thighs.

------
helph67
Here's one article providing ideas but note the page date!
[https://backintelligence.com/proper-sitting-posture-at-a-
des...](https://backintelligence.com/proper-sitting-posture-at-a-desk/)

BTW it's important to regularly get out of your chair too.

------
torinrittenberg
I agree with what everyone is saying.. it makes complete sense and I'm fully
aware I should be doing these things.

The problem is I don't remember to, or it slips my mind throughout the day.
Any quick hacks you know of to help? I heard of one where you just keep a
post-it on your computer to remind you..

~~~
colanderman
Making a habit of periodically mentally visiting your limbs and back can help.
I don't regularly practice meditation but I believe it relates to this.

But I think best is to set yourself up for success. Make proper posture the
easiest option your unconscious brain has. If there's something you're
slouching on, remove it.

As I mentioned elsewhere, I have no chair back or arms, since I would always
slouch on them. They're gone, no more slouching on them; I spent more time by
default just sitting upright. Now I slouch on my desk though; I should figure
out how to remove it from the equation.

